# CD-Rom Oberfläche



## Lukas (11. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

ich möchte eine Oberfläche für eine CD rom anfertigen, wie mache ich das? flash, photoshop, freehand?

Ich habe keine Anhnung wie man das angehen soll, kann mir bitte ein paar Tipps geben, wie man das am besten angeht?

Gruß

Lukas


----------



## thoru (11. Juni 2004)

Hallo Lukas,

ich würde da mal ein Vektorprogramm wie Adobe Illustrator oder Macromedia
Freehand vorschlagen. Für etwaige Bilder, die eventuell einfügen möchtest, ist
Photoshop ein Kandidat um diese entsprechend aufzubreiten.

Zu allererst benötigst du ja die Größe der CD. Diese kannst du dir ausmessen
oder du scannst eine beliebige CD ein und legst diese dann auf einer seperaten
Ebene. Jetzt siehst schonmal welcher Platz dir zur Verfügung steht um deiner 
Fantasie freien Lauf zu lassen. Ob du nun noch einen gewissen Rand 
berücksichtigen musst kann ich dir nicht sagen, aber du könntest dich da ja an
einigen CD's orientieren wie andere Designer es handhaben.

cu
thoru


----------

